

The coming death of open government - bchjam
http://www.washingtonpost.com/national/on-innovations/the-coming-death-of-open-government/2011/06/21/AGPK3afH_story.html

======
maresca
A huge point this article is missing is just how dangerous open data is to the
government. Imagine having a central place where you could vote and discuss
legislation. You'd be able to see just how much politicians vote in the best
interests of their constituents. This would have a major effect on re-
elections and the way politicians voted.

